# PF30 with an eccentric BB



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Has anyone used the Problems Solvers E46 eccentric bottom bracket for PF30 BB's? If you have a PF30 reamer it might be a good alternative to slider/rocker dropouts.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

G-reg on this forum built a 29+ with that EBB. Look up his thread.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

I did and unfortunately he does not mention his experience with the setup. At the shop I work at we have not had any real issues with PF30 but no experience at all with them in an eccentric situation. From the looks they are not that much different than niners solution.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

My ears are burning! The 29+ bike was the first venture into the PF30 EBB, and I just finished #9 which also has the PF30 EBB. I'm still a fan of how this works out, especially if you want an EBB but don't have a means of precisely finishing the shell. Being able to buy a PF30 specific reamer, and re use the XXL facer you may have for 1.5in/44mm headtubes, was key for a garage hack. Paragon Machine is kind enough to have nearly all BB width covered with some VERY nice PF30 shells.

My 29+ bike's EBB has been slip-free and quiet thus far. #9's owner will put a ton of miles on in crap weather, is intolerant of squeaks/creek sand is kind of an A-hole. So I'll be the first to know if it's pissing him off. 

The bearings in the PS E46 are not top quality, despite how much the thing costs. And it takes some consideration to ensure the two sides are properly aligned along the axle's axis. It's possible for the two sides to be out of phase, which would nuke the bearings that much faster. And there's no "ebb tube seal-thingy" between the two halves, so the spindle and inside bearing seals are exposed. After ~500mi of admittedly "very SS" riding my drive side bearing is a little bit crunchy. But they are std size bearings and easily upgraded.


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

We use the Problem Solvers BB as well as the Beer Components one on this PF30 model :

Shand Stoater








all good.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

jgerhardt said:


> I did and unfortunately he does not mention his experience with the setup. At the shop I work at we have not had any real issues with PF30 but no experience at all with them in an eccentric situation. From the looks they are not that much different than niners solution.


I am working on building a 29+ that uses the Biocentric II EBB and shell from Niner. I'd have to say that it is made top notch. The shell is 68mm and with the BB install, it brings you to 73mm.

Of course this is pointless because it has nothing to do with your question. Heck, the Niner version doesn't even use PF cranks. Although they have one coming out that does. I just found it a better route to take if for nothing more than price point.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

How are you planning on reaming it once it is brazed/welded?


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

jgerhardt said:


> How are you planning on reaming it once it is brazed/welded?


Park 690-XXL facer on the headset facing tool and a Park 789 reamer that was reground by a local tool shop to 55-0+.05 with an aluminum cone to fit the shell.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

bikecycology said:


> Park 690-XXL facer on the headset facing tool and a Park 789 reamer that was reground by a local tool shop to 55-0+.05 with an aluminum cone to fit the shell.
> 
> View attachment 893488


Nice one. Is that AL done by you on the lathe? Will the 750.2 centering cone not work or not be as precise cut as this? 
I'm trying to figure out the best method of post-fab reaming a pf30.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

Meriwether said:


> Nice one. Is that AL done by you on the lathe? Will the 750.2 centering cone not work or not be as precise cut as this?
> I'm trying to figure out the best method of post-fab reaming a pf30.


Whit,

I would assume that the cone would work just fine. I don't have one and it was easier to turn something. I did not do the machining. A friend of mine has a full machine at his house and he makes things happen for me. Although, I think he is getting quite busy enough to break up with me.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

I used the park 750.2 centering cone with the 791 reamer with my last pf30 bb and had no problems at all. I was kind of amazed at how much material that Paragon leaves in those BB shells.


----------

